# My New Blue Bathtub ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi ... Snowball here. Aunties and Uncles, this is my new blue bathtub. I think I like it!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

He does look like he is enjoying it. So cute!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness Marie, Snowball looks soooo cute in his tub. He looks like he actually enjoys a bath! Looks like he enjoys licking the bubbles too. :HistericalSmiley: Pipper always tries to lick all the shampoo off himself.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

He looks adorable! Mine have never had a bubble bath.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sometimes guys just need their bubble baths.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You would have to have both hands on mine or they would be gone. Cute


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball your just right spoiled :wub: auntie loves your new blue bathtub. Auntie can almost smell you here sweetheart :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Now, that is some kind of cute! I have never given mine a bubble bath. I need to try it!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggie's mommy said:


> He does look like he is enjoying it. So cute!


 Thank you, Pat. :tender: I think he is just more relaxed when I fill the tub up with warm water. He is funny because when I first place him in the water he just stands there without moving. And, then after a minute or so he will move around a little bit. 



pippersmom said:


> Oh my goodness Marie, Snowball looks soooo cute in his tub. He looks like he actually enjoys a bath! Looks like he enjoys licking the bubbles too. :HistericalSmiley: Pipper always tries to lick all the shampoo off himself.


Thank you, Kathy.:tender: I use the Comfort shampoo for the bubbles ... and, the shampoo does make a ton of bubbles! Using the shower spray (which I use before placing Snowball in the tub) helps make lots of bubbles, too. On Snowball's face I use the Spa Lavish. It's a tearless shampoo and for some reason he loves it! 



sherry said:


> He looks adorable! Mine have never had a bubble bath.


Thank you, Sherry.:tender: Your babies might like it, too.



wkomorow said:


> Sometimes guys just need their bubble baths.


 Well, believe it or not ... for a moment there I thought I might be at a loss for words. :HistericalSmiley: Really, Luck might like a bubble bath. 



jane and addison said:


> You would have to have both hands on mine or they would be gone. Cute


Thank you, Addison. Are you maybe thinking that Petey and Belle might get out of the tub by themselves? Or, that that they might get under water in the tub? Snowball can sit in the tub and still have his head above water ... and the tub has a non-slip surface. Otherwise, I would not use the tub for him. I think for Snowball that the softness of the bubbles and the warm water is comforting to him. Before I used to have him in the tub without bubbles and he acted a lot different. I think maybe he felt colder faster (even with a warm water spray) and I don't think he liked being rinsed off with the spray as much. Now I use a bath cup (Target might still have in the infant section for baby baths) to rinse most of his body and face. If anything, I only use the spray for a quick once over rinse. It seems quicker and less traumatic for him. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Snowball your just right spoiled :wub: auntie loves your new blue bathtub. Auntie can almost smell you here sweetheart :wub::


Awww ... thank you, Auntie Paula. I love you bunches and gobs. :wub:



Madison's Mom said:


> Now, that is some kind of cute! I have never given mine a bubble bath. I need to try it!


Thank you, Glenda. :tender:Let me know if you decide to try it. It would be interesting to see if other fluffs like it as much as Snowball. 

Glenda, on another note ... Snowball still has that darling denim vest you made for Snowball one year. I think it was a gift from one of our rescue raffles. Anyway, it is still one of my favorite vests. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You are a little doll Snowball XOXO


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Glenda, on another note ... Snowball still has that darling denim vest you made for Snowball one year. I think it was a gift from one of our rescue raffles. Anyway, it is still one of my favorite vests. :wub:[/QUOTE]

That's awesome....I'm glad Snowball still has his denim vest! My three wear theirs whenever we go out and always get compliments. DH cleaned out his closet and took out so many old jeans. I may need to make some more!


----------



## bethjoyc (Jun 18, 2017)

Oh my goodness!
These pictures are absolutely adorable!
He is such a handsome little guy!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Snowball is absolutely adorable! It makes me want to get a bathtub and bubbles for mine now. I will have to see if I can find the comfort shampoo first and try in the sink or big tub first.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Madison's Mom said:


> Glenda, on another note ... Snowball still has that darling denim vest you made for Snowball one year. I think it was a gift from one of our rescue raffles. Anyway, it is still one of my favorite vests. :wub:


That's awesome....I'm glad Snowball still has his denim vest! My three wear theirs whenever we go out and always get compliments. DH cleaned out his closet and took out so many old jeans. I may need to make some more![/QUOTE]
Glenda, I am not sure you saw these pictures of Snowball in his vests. I will have to take more recent pictures of him in them. These photos are from December 2011. Snowball was five years old ... going on six.:wub::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I just LOVE the bubbles! and the vest too...Gosh what a spoiled boy


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Rub a dub dub Snowball in his tub!
Absolutely adorable and lovable and clean!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

bethjoyc said:


> Oh my goodness!
> These pictures are absolutely adorable!
> He is such a handsome little guy!


Thank you so much, Beth. :tender:

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!:Welcome 3: Precious Mabel is adorable. :wub:



Aviannah's Mom said:


> Snowball is absolutely adorable! It makes me want to get a bathtub and bubbles for mine now. I will have to see if I can find the comfort shampoo first and try in the sink or big tub first.


Aww. Thank you, Denise. :tender: The shampoo is Tropiclean SPA Lavish Comfort Pet Shampoo. Tropiclean has several different pet shampoos. They can be ordered through Amazon. I think the advantage of a infant/baby tub is that it might help make our fluffs feel more secure. And, I think the bubbles might help give a calming effect. 

Denise, welcome to Spoiled Maltese! :Welcome 3: Sweet Avia is adorable, too! :wub:



Maglily said:


> You are a little doll Snowball XOXO


Thank you, Auntie Brenda. I love you, Auntie Brenda. :wub: 



lydiatug said:


> I just LOVE the bubbles! and the vest too...Gosh what a spoiled boy


Thank you, Lydia. :wub: Snowball spoiled? Nah. :innocent:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Aww. Thank you, Denise. :tender: The shampoo is Tropiclean SPA Lavish Comfort Pet Shampoo. Tropiclean has several different pet shampoos. They can be ordered through Amazon. I think the advantage of a infant/baby tub is that it might help make our fluffs feel more secure. And, I think the bubbles might help give a calming effect.
> 
> Denise, welcome to Spoiled Maltese! :Welcome 3: Sweet Avia is adorable, too! :wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Rub a dub dub Snowball in his tub!
> Absolutely adorable and lovable and clean!


Thank you, Cindy. :tender: I really do love the way he gets an all over cleaning at once. Well, except for his face, which I do last. Then as I am rinsing him off, I let the water out of the tub so that he is bubble free! LOL



Aviannah's Mom said:


> Snowball Pie's Mommi said:
> 
> 
> > Aww. Thank you, Denise. :tender: The shampoo is Tropiclean SPA Lavish Comfort Pet Shampoo. Tropiclean has several different pet shampoos. They can be ordered through Amazon. I think the advantage of a infant/baby tub is that it might help make our fluffs feel more secure. And, I think the bubbles might help give a calming effect.
> ...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Precious Snowball.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I tried Bobbi Panter shampoo and conditioner and I really like how manageable it makes Luck's hair. And it smells wonderful and no tears formula.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Denise, it's one of my favorite shampoos for Snowball. But, Walter is using some shampoos on Luck that I think I might try, too. Walter, if you read this post ... can you please the names of which shampoos you like?
> 
> What I do like about the Tropicclean is that it does make a lot of bubbles. But, I just pour some of the shampoo into the tub and then use the shower spray which makes tons of bubbles. I don't put Snowball into the tub until it is filled.
> 
> ...




Marie I just got an email saying estimated delivery is Thursday. I am excited to try it with her. She just turned 5 months old (22 weeks yesterday to be exact) and she now weighs 3.7 pounds (I weighed her yesterday) so I will make sure to use something small and keep the water/bubble level low. I use a very good conditioner on her. I have very long hair myself that requires extra conditioning so I just use mine on her. I will wait to buy a baby tub until she is full grown and I know she likes to take bubble baths. Please let me know when you try the shampoos Walter uses if they make great bubble baths as well! Lucky is so adorable like Snowball. All the fluffs here are so cute! Always brings a big smile on my face to see new pictures posted of them. :wub:

Maybe one of these days when I make a trip back out to VA. to visit my sister we could come meet you and Snowball if you guys are not too far away! Avia loves making new friends so far.

Here is a picture I took this this morning of miss Aviannah stretched out on the floor in front of the A/C vent (one of her faved places to stretch out lately) after her morning brushing waiting for her treat which was a blueberry cut into fourths.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That looks perfect for Snowball, Marie. :wub: He's so good. I have to do Tyler's bath in our kitchen sink. My knees can't go any lower so this way at least I'm comfortable...and he doesn't seem to mind it. I do a bubble bath for his foot bath but not his regular one. I have to order TropicClean. I really like it on Tyler but just noticed I'm running low and Unleashed didn't have the one I use the other day. 
And Tyler has the same western vest from Glenda. He's got a sheriff's badge on his.:chili:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not sure Bayleigh's impressed :joy:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lydiatug said:


> I'm not sure Bayleigh's impressed :joy:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am always amazed that Snowball likes his bath---I have never had a maltese that loved the water. I have tried all suggestions from anyone w/out success. 
On the other hand I have never had a finicky maltese eater!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

lydiatug said:


> I'm not sure Bayleigh's impressed :joy:


LOL! Bailey is not amused!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMDogness soooo cute!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Precious Snowball.


Aww. Thank you, Debbie :wub:



wkomorow said:


> I tried Bobbi Panter shampoo and conditioner and I really like how manageable it makes Luck's hair. And it smells wonderful and no tears formula.


Thank for posting this, Walter. 



Aviannah's Mom said:


> Marie I just got an email saying estimated delivery is Thursday. I am excited to try it with her. She just turned 5 months old (22 weeks yesterday to be exact) and she now weighs 3.7 pounds (I weighed her yesterday) so I will make sure to use something small and keep the water/bubble level low. I use a very good conditioner on her. I have very long hair myself that requires extra conditioning so I just use mine on her. I will wait to buy a baby tub until she is full grown and I know she likes to take bubble baths. Please let me know when you try the shampoos Walter uses if they make great bubble baths as well! Lucky is so adorable like Snowball. All the fluffs here are so cute! Always brings a big smile on my face to see new pictures posted of them. :wub:
> 
> Maybe one of these days when I make a trip back out to VA. to visit my sister we could come meet you and Snowball if you guys are not too far away! Avia loves making new friends so far.
> 
> Here is a picture I took this this morning of miss Aviannah stretched out on the floor in front of the A/C vent (one of her faved places to stretch out lately) after her morning brushing waiting for her treat which was a blueberry cut into fourths.


Avia is adorable. I look forward to seeing if you and Avia like the shampoo and bubbles.  

Denise, where is your sister in Virginia? 



Snowbody said:


> That looks perfect for Snowball, Marie. :wub: He's so good. I have to do Tyler's bath in our kitchen sink. My knees can't go any lower so this way at least I'm comfortable...and he doesn't seem to mind it. I do a bubble bath for his foot bath but not his regular one. I have to order TropicClean. I really like it on Tyler but just noticed I'm running low and Unleashed didn't have the one I use the other day.
> And Tyler has the same western vest from Glenda. He's got a sheriff's badge on his.:chili:


 Thank you, Sue. :wub:Snowball has a sheriff's vest that Marti made for him. He's the new sheriff in Ashburn! :HistericalSmiley:

So, how does Tyler do with his bath? Does he mind getting a bath?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lydiatug said:


> I'm not sure Bayleigh's impressed :joy:


Aww. Bayleigh looks so cute. He looks like he is relaxing his head on the side of the tub! Lydia, how does Bayleigh normally react during his bath? I have seen videos of dogs who really do not like their baths ... most of whom tried to get out of the tub.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

A bubble bath!! Now that is something I hadn't thought of, very cool! But how do you go about getting all the shampoo and bubbles off of him? I use a utility sink and need to find some sort of stopper so the water doesn't drain out. 

When you rinse him, do you pour water over him or use the sprayer? 

I usually buy shampoos/conditioners from TJ Maxx, but now I'm loaded with shampoos and almost always running low on conditioner. Companies seem to be going with spray conditioners anymore (or that's just TJ Maxx :blush


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Marie she is in the Virginia Beach area!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> OMDogness soooo cute!


I love it, Michelle ... "OMDogness" :wub:



The A Team said:


> A bubble bath!! Now that is something I hadn't thought of, very cool! But how do you go about getting all the shampoo and bubbles off of him? I use a utility sink and need to find some sort of stopper so the water doesn't drain out.
> 
> When you rinse him, do you pour water over him or use the sprayer?
> 
> I usually buy shampoos/conditioners from TJ Maxx, but now I'm loaded with shampoos and almost always running low on conditioner. Companies seem to be going with spray conditioners anymore (or that's just TJ Maxx :blush


Pat, I am sorry it took me so long to get back to answering your questions. 

I rinse Snowball off with a cup ... just like the cup shown in the the pictures attached. It is from Target and costs a whole five dollars! That is $5.00!:HistericalSmiley: I love this particular cup. The cup is a *Munchkin Shampoo Rinser*. It is soft and flexible and it's light in weight. I especially like it for rinsing off Snowball's head. When I tell Snowball "nose down" he has his head in the down position so that I don't get water in his nose and ears. 

I just think it's faster to rinse off his body with the cup. But, I do use the spray a little toward the end to make sure the shampoo is off his lower legs, feet, and tail. So, I do rinse Snowball off mainly with the bath cup. He seems to like the cup better than too much spraying. I just fill the cup up several times and pour it gently over him. 

There are a lot of bubbles in his tub ... because I pour the shampoo into the empty tub first ... and then I use the shower spray to fill the tub up with the water and bubbles. When I start rinsing Snowball's body off, I unplug the tub so that the water is out during the final rinse. 

It might sound like a lot of work ... but, his baths don't take long at all. I don't place Snowball in the water until the tub is full. That way I know the water is at a comfortable temperature for him. And, the tub full of bubbles is cleaning him as he is standing there for a few minutes. He's funny ... he will stand in the water without moving as long as I am not starting to rinse him off. 

As for spray conditioners ... I like Pantene. Pantene is supposed to be safe for dogs. I like good spray conditioners that don't require rinsing the hair. And, a good spray conditioner should not weigh down the hair. For Snowball though ... I use a little bit of 100% Argon oil that I massage into his hair. 

Now I am wondering, Pat ... how do you bathe more than one dog? I am assuming one at a time? I could see bathing more than one dog in a tub like Snowball's ... but, drying them all off at the same time would seem impossible!:HistericalSmiley:


----------

